# First Hogs with Kemmer Cur and Barger Fiest



## mtnbucks (Jan 12, 2012)

I have never posted on the forum before, but had to put the first hogs my dogs found by themselves.  One was in December and one in January 2012.  These two were pretty good mountain boars.


----------



## jaredbeecher (Jan 13, 2012)

Dang good hogs, and real good looking dogs!!!


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 13, 2012)

jaredbeecher said:


> Dang good hogs, and real good looking dogs!!!



X2


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Jan 13, 2012)

Are the Kemmers silent or open on the hogs. I have a young male that is gamey as Edited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove Profanity, but he is wide open on a track....


----------



## Ranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Those are good looking hogs no matter where you are. The dogs are a fine looking group.


----------



## cbaldwin (Jan 13, 2012)

Good Job, Good Hogs


----------



## mtnbucks (Jan 13, 2012)

he is a wierd dog. If he is with a pack of dogs other than the barger fiest he will bark as soon as i let him out of the box like he's trying to be the dominate dog. And sometimes if we dont get on anything in a couple of times taking him he will just bark a 5 or 6 times like he's hit a hot track and then he will come back to me. And sometimes he will open up if he can see the hog and sometimes he want. So i dont know what u  would call him. All i know he find a hog if there is one around


----------



## RabbitJones (Jan 13, 2012)

Good job, nice hog & good looking dogs, congrats.


----------



## idsman75 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great dogs and nice hogs!!!


----------



## seabolt (Jan 17, 2012)

mtnbucks said:


> I have never posted on the forum before, but had to put the first hogs my dogs found by themselves.  One was in December and one in January 2012.  These two were pretty good mountain boars.



nice hogs .you need to get up with me and go we been putting the smak down on them.


----------



## bama porkstopper02 (Jan 17, 2012)

mtnbucks said:


> he is a wierd dog. If he is with a pack of dogs other than the barger fiest he will bark as soon as i let him out of the box like he's trying to be the dominate dog. And sometimes if we dont get on anything in a couple of times taking him he will just bark a 5 or 6 times like he's hit a hot track and then he will come back to me. And sometimes he will open up if he can see the hog and sometimes he want. So i dont know what u  would call him. All i know he find a hog if there is one around


good job ,i learned the hard way if they are finding hogs
consistently find something about them u like until u get what u want.good hogs and good looking dog


----------

